# Gästepass gesucht



## lambda- (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich seit einiger Zeit dieses Forum sowie andere nach noch gültigen Gästepässen absuche, dacht ich mir ich erstell hier auch mal ein Thread in der Hoffnung, jemand erweist sich meiner gnädig und sendet mir einen Gästepass zu.

Da ich sowohl Diablo 1 also auch 2 gespielt habe und auch große Lust auf Diablo 3 habe, ich allerdings im Zweifel bin, ob es auf meinem Laptop überhaupt läuft, wäre ein Gästepass genau das Richtige für mich.
Außerdem will ichs einmal anspielen, bevor ich 60€ dafür liegen lasse und kein Monat warten kann, bis die Starter Edition für alle freigeschalten ist.

Falls also jemand einen Gästepass hat, den er nicht braucht, würde ich mich darüber sehr freuen.
Und für den Fall, dass jemand sehr großzügig ist, würde ich mich auch sehr über einen zweiten Gästepass für meinen Kumpel freuen.

Grüße,
lambda


----------

